# 1979 Chevy Malibu coupe (G-body) EV conversion



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool looking project!

So you're not keeping the airbags? Shame.
Good luck with the conversion.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Seems like he is... perfect for balancing the extra battery weight


----------



## needbmw (Dec 14, 2012)

Airbags are still in place, but we could swap to coilovers if needed.
Actually I like airbags despite some problems with front shocks still not solved.

Today: washed carefully bottom and under the hood:


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

How does the whole airbag set up compare to steel springs for weight?

It is something I'd like to keep as an option on my truck build as I only have 550kg weight limit. A lot of that is going to be lost in my coil and leaf spring set up.


----------



## needbmw (Dec 14, 2012)

Woodsmith said:


> How does the whole airbag set up compare to steel springs for weight?


Bags itself are not heavy, but you have to install air reservoir, compressors (we have installed two Viair 444C in parallel) and valve unit. I have no idea how much it weigh (I think not less than springs) but it need a lot of space to install. Compressors are very power angry (~40A @12V each) but they work just few minutes. Working pressure in reservoir is 200 psi, and car without engine and batteries tops at 90-100 psi at airbags. 
Tomorrow I will take few photos of our air setup if interesting.


----------



## Dustin_mud (May 22, 2012)

For the bags you can just run a Nitrogen or helium tank and not have to worry about running a power robbing compressor.


----------

